

Occupy Yosemite - 001sky
https://www.facebook.com/occupyyosemite

======
jerrya
I am not sure how this is Hacker News, but assuming it is, I feel Yosemite is
such a treasure, and so fragile, that the last thing I want to see are people
tromping around it with no rangers around.

Sounds like a very bad idea.

------
pan69
>> Visitors do not need the government to use nature, including Yosemite.

Sure, but you do expect rescue crews to be dispatched when you get you're
sorry ass lost in the wilderness.

------
ethana
This government shutdown joke will be a backfire at the White House the more
they pull off more of this nonsense.

Not only people are pissed off that these stunts, but they will also recognize
that we are probably better off with less non-essential governmental
functions...which will be the ironic unintended consequences.

~~~
letney
I thought that this was exactly the intention of the Tea Party's antics...

------
guelo
The tea party is shuting down the government to try to force the defunding of
Obamacare, but then they're downplaying the inconvenience they're causing. I
don't understand the tactic.

